# Little Rhody Bottle Club show January 8, 2017



## RIBottleguy (Dec 24, 2016)

This will be our second year at the new location, and it was a great success last time!  I'll be set up with an eclectic assortment of goods, and as usual buying any RI bottles I don't have.  Come on over and check it out!


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Taylor I will try to make it if not snowing.   Kevin


----------

